# drug testing to work in tesco



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i have an interview tomorrow for a warehouse job for tescos, and when they called me today to confirm it, they mentioned there's a urine test for drugs and alcohol, and i've already started a cycle of dbol,test, and deca.

do you think the test they do picks up that stuff, or if it does it'll matter?

cheers guys.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

no


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

ta


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No they would have to specifically test for this, you will be fine. Im amazed they drug test to work in tesco's considering the repribates what work in my local store.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> i have an interview tomorrow for a warehouse job for tescos, and when they called me today to confirm it, they mentioned there's a urine test for drugs and alcohol, and i've already started a cycle of dbol,test, and deca.
> 
> do you think the test they do picks up that stuff, or if it does it'll matter?
> 
> cheers guys.


You'll piss it mate honestly pardon the pun. It's just to make sure your not a alcoholic that's all. When I was heavy on the billy whizz some years ago I breezed through a HGV medical on the Monday after a heavy weekend on the powder.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL nice to know HGV being driven like its a banna boat  haha


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

if you think you are going to fail get a "clean" friend to pee into a latex glove and tie around your groin the morning of the test, that way it will be at body temp, and when you go into the cubicle after they have checked your pockets pour the pee into the cup and flush the glove....yes it does work


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

cheers fellas, don't drink at all, or take any rec drugs so i should be able to realise my lifelong dream of loading shopping bags for tesco.com


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> cheers fellas, *don't drink at all, or take any rec drugs* so i should be able to realise my lifelong dream of loading shopping bags for tesco.com


oh i didn't realise you were a boring fart


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Khaos said:


> oh i didn't realise you were a boring fart


well, i have been known to partake in the occasional jaffa cake.....


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Interesting point though. Since Tesco are a big corporation and have to do everything by the book, could they actually discriminate against you in your interview process if it became clear you took roids... being that they are not illegal?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

if they say why do you need to take steroids, i'll simply answer "Every little helps"


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Interesting point though. Since Tesco are a big corporation and have to do everything by the book, could they actually discriminate against you in your interview process if it became clear you took roids... being that they are not illegal?


yes they can or at least they believe they can. They also have zero tolerance for alcohol not the drink drive limit


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah and don't even be in the same room as a dope smoker

i heard that somewhere


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

pmsl ^^

i've worked in tesco for a few years and never heard of somthing so ludacris in my life !!

i certainly didnt have to do any medical tests as part of the interview !

i cant believe they are aloud to do that.

lol 99% of brittish people are alcoholics fs lol so how the hell do they expect to get any employees !!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sure they'd be walking a very thin tight rope if they actually came out and admitted you didn't get a job due to roids. In fact I'd be surprised if they thought it was even wise to test for such substances.

Does anyone know if coppers get tested for AAS?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

supermancss said:


> LOL nice to know HGV being driven like its a banna boat  haha


LOL when I was a lad. Passed the medical but failed the test 1st time.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

d4ead said:


> yes they can or at least they believe they can. They also have zero tolerance for alcohol not the drink drive limit


But they'll sell alcohol to the kids to drink on the streets on a weekend night.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> yeah and don't even be in the same room as a dope smoker
> 
> i heard that somewhere


Dunna worry about it mate, if they wanted to go the whole hog they'll take a hair folicle and send it off to be tested.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Khaos said:


> if you think you are going to fail get a "clean" friend to pee into a latex glove and tie around your groin the morning of the test, that way it will be at body temp, and when you go into the cubicle after they have checked your pockets pour the pee into the cup and flush the glove....yes it does work


Is that you Linford?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Dunna worry about it mate, if they wanted to go the whole hog they'll take a hair folicle and send it off to be tested.


they almost do now mate, ever new starter gets the full test at 300 pounds a go (inc call out)

they dont random tests yet but if you have even the smallest accident they will test you as well

you have 0 tolerance on drink and rec drugs

i guy was sacked cos he smoked 1 joint on the first day of his weeks holiday, was unlucky enough to get tested on his first day back.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

A friend of mine drives the lorries for tescos and had to take a **** test too,they are not looking for steds only recreational drugs and alcohol...they also do random urine tests when and where they want my friend smokes the magic dragon on a regular basis but passed with no probs lol


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Dude, they don't even test properly for doping in sports, let alone Tesco.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

we get urine tests done at work on a annual basis now too, think they're talking about bringing blood tests too, not sure though


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

hamsternuts said:


> if they say why do you need to take steroids, i'll simply answer "Every little helps"


Perhaps they'll give you clubcard points ...

They are only looking for recreational drugs and /or alcohol abuse so no need to worry and a lot of firms now have zero tolerance, it was an instant dissmissable offence at the company where I used to work.

Good luck with the interview ...


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Perhaps they'll give you clubcard points ...
> 
> They are only looking for recreational drugs and /or alcohol abuse so no need to worry and a lot of firms now have zero tolerance, it was an instant dissmissable offence at the company where I used to work.
> 
> Good luck with the interview ...


cheers bud


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

WAIT !!!!!!

Looking at some of the idiots working there maybe taking drugs IS COMPULSORY! I would stack up on some Class A's before the interview !


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

In my work, they test at the interview stage but they are not interested in roids, they will pick up on any amphtamines if you are using them to strip fat....... and then shown the way out!


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

All this drug testing is interesting; working for myself I've never come into contact with it. I knew about train drivers etc getting tested but it sounds like it common place in all sectors now?

Tesco ffs, I don't care what the bloke putting out tins of beans has been doing at the weekend. Is this a wise expenditure for a company?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> i have an interview tomorrow for a warehouse job for tescos, and when they called me today to confirm it, they mentioned there's a urine test for drugs and alcohol, and i've already started a cycle of dbol,test, and deca.
> 
> do you think the test they do picks up that stuff, or if it does it'll matter?
> 
> cheers guys.


seroius? thats wierd. I used to work at sainsburys from 16-20yrs old and nothing like that came up. I wonder why they want to drug test applicants?? sure you could ask them their reasons for it and if they don't have one well its your choice to have it done. But generally speaking a drug and alcohol test wouldn't pick up test.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

OldMan said:


> All this drug testing is interesting; working for myself I've never come into contact with it. I knew about train drivers etc getting tested but it sounds like it common place in all sectors now?
> 
> Tesco ffs, I don't care what the bloke putting out tins of beans has been doing at the weekend. Is this a wise expenditure for a company?


yeah but i'd be an order packer, for the online shopping

so when your order gets delivered and you've been given satsumas instead of clementines.... well maybe it was someone high


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> yeah but i'd be an order packer, for the online shopping
> 
> so *when your order gets delivered* and you've been given satsumas instead of clementines.... well maybe it was someone high


Unlikely, we food shop at Waitrose and M&S


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

OldMan said:


> Unlikely, we food shop at Waitrose and M&S


ooooooh hark at Lord Snooty! You wouldn't raise the drawbridge for a scummy Tesco van then!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Khaos said:


> if you think you are going to fail get a "clean" friend to pee into a latex glove and tie around your groin the morning of the test, that way it will be at body temp, and when you go into the cubicle after they have checked your pockets pour the pee into the cup and flush the glove....yes it does work


Even better, get a pregnant woman to take a slash for you. That'll fvck 'em up!


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> ooooooh hark at Lord Snooty! You wouldn't raise the drawbridge for a scummy Tesco van then!


No certainly not, but since my recent move out of London I'm not too far from Southampton, so may make the exception and go Tesco if it's individually packed by Hamsternuts.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

OldMan said:


> No certainly not, but since my recent move out of London I'm not too far from Southampton, so may make the exception and go Tesco if it's individually packed by Hamsternuts.


i'll be sure to exchange your kidney beans for butter beans and see if you notice then

whereabouts are you mate?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> i'll be sure to exchange your kidney beans for butter beans and see if you notice then
> 
> whereabouts are you mate?


Emsworth mate.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

miles away mate, i don't think i'd be sorting your consumables


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Sainsburys distribution center do it as well for all the new staff (agency) and then if there's been any accidents the drug test fella gets called again as well as being breathalised.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> miles away mate, i don't think i'd be sorting your consumables


30 mins away mate if it's that big Tesco just off the M27.

Almost near enough for us to be training partners


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate and just think plenty of cheap meat, think you'll get first shout on the reduced stuff...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

been speaking to someone who works there, sounds like a right crock of shít to be honest

still better than nothing though, so 'into the breach......'


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I'm sure they'd be walking a very thin tight rope if they actually came out and admitted you didn't get a job due to roids. In fact I'd be surprised if they thought it was even wise to test for such substances.
> 
> *Does anyone know if coppers get tested for AAS?*


not sure, but they obviously don't test American cops


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> ooooooh hark at Lord Snooty! You wouldn't raise the drawbridge for a scummy Tesco van then!


there's only two good things about Tescos.....their fresh pizzas and they sell Krispy Kreme otherwise i wont step foot in there


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> No they would have to specifically test for this, you will be fine. Im amazed they drug test to work in tesco's considering the repribates what work in my local store.


I'd have thought personally that you would need to be on drugs to work in Tesco and that it should be manditory... I'd certainly need it to work alongside some of the tools who work in my local store! :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

well, my magic glowing weewee passed the test, and i got the job, i start on the 14th next month

it isn't actually packing the .com vans like i thought, it's unloading pallets and the like off the lorries

I HAVE A JOB YAY!!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

they actually hired you...FFS i better get on the phone quick sharp before they catch you molesting chickens:lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i'll be molesting the frozen ones aswell, i'll bring a car jack


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> well, my magic glowing weewee passed the test, and i got the job, i start on the 14th next month
> 
> it isn't actually packing the .com vans like i thought, it's unloading pallets and the like off the lorries
> 
> I HAVE A JOB YAY!!!!


They obviously didnt look at you and think "he must be on roid then lol" i would have been offended at that lol...

Congrats anyway matey , ya never know it might actually cheer you up you miserable cnut X


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> They obviously didnt look at you and think "he must be on roid then lol" i would have been offended at that lol...
> 
> Congrats anyway matey , ya never know it might actually cheer you up you miserable cnut X


they don't care if i'm on roids mate, and no, i don't look massive but hey ho

and i like being miserable!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

flinty i'm getting made into a t-shirt


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Khaos said:


> flinty i'm getting made into a t-shirt


LOL , yeah do it mate, i will have one too please.... hehehe ...


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> well, my magic glowing weewee passed the test, and i got the job, i start on the 14th next month
> 
> it isn't actually packing the .com vans like i thought, it's unloading pallets and the like off the lorries
> 
> I HAVE A JOB YAY!!!!


Good to hear mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

hamsternuts said:


> well, my magic glowing weewee passed the test, and i got the job, i start on the 14th next month
> 
> it isn't actually packing the .com vans like i thought, it's unloading pallets and the like off the lorries
> 
> I HAVE A JOB YAY!!!!


Congratulations !


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Khaos said:


> not sure, but they obviously don't test American cops


Hold the f*ck on, are you implying that Ronnie isnt natural?! All the BSN supps ive been buying to look like him........

Congratulations Hamster mate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Made up for you mate, nice one..


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Tesco needs more roid headz like us instead of the weed smoking emo students that I regularly see who put me off my chicken!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> well, my magic glowing weewee passed the test, and i got the job, i start on the 14th next month
> 
> it isn't actually packing the .com vans like i thought, it's unloading pallets and the like off the lorries
> 
> I HAVE A JOB YAY!!!!


Well done Hammy you've landed on a cushy number there mate. Will you be using them stand on pallet trucks?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Khaos said:


> if you think you are going to fail get a "clean" friend to pee into a latex glove and tie around your groin the morning of the test, that way it will be at body temp, and when you go into the cubicle after they have checked your pockets pour the pee into the cup and flush the glove....yes it does work


a friend of mine had to go to some youth course where he had to get drug tested every few weeks and this one time he said he ****ed in the tub half way and then filled up the rest with warm water to see what it would do and it came back negative.

He had been smoking weed and took coke the night before.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Well done Hammy you've landed on a cushy number there mate. Will you be using them stand on pallet trucks?


you need to be trained for them, but i'll definately be up for it, they look well fun

i don't know how cushy it's going to be, barely above the minimum wage, and they can change your shift at a day's notice, but it'll do for now eh


----------

